# Oh...I feel like aweful



## waylonsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

So ds turned two in July...I have not had a PPAF yet....I also have a mirena IUD. Every month for the past 6 months I have gotten very crampy around the same time. I thought that AF was coming...but no sign of her. Anyways...went to get my yearly exam and dr told me that I could be ovulating and just not having a period...hints the pains...ovulation pains?!?!?! So now I have been crampy for an entire week...ugh...I feel like [email protected]#. What is going on with me...can you really O and not have a period for this long??? It could just be my IUD...but for a week...the cramping usually only lasts a couple days. Has this happened to anyone else or is my cycle just crazy. Any advice is great apreciated.

Just realized I spelled awful wrong...won't let me change it now...oops!


----------



## waylonsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Alright...two days later and no responses...I am still crampy!!! seriously considering having my IUD taking out. I just don't feel like this is right.


----------



## chi_mama (May 25, 2008)

I am not an expert of any kind but I thought that ovulation=period. I know you can have a period w/o ovulating but I am pretty sure about the other (at least w/o the Mirena, maybe that changes things).
Anyways I was waiting for PPAF for 3 months before it showed up b/c of similar cramping... then it finally arrived in full force. I think my hormone levels we're getting really close each month but just not quite there. I was having cramping (not ovulation pain which to me feels very different, actually I didn't ovulate for the first 3 cycles PP), PMS symptoms ect. Are you still bfing? I've heard of the same thing from other nursing moms.

That said, Mirena (or any progesterone-only bc) can do weird things to AF, some women don't cycle at all while using Mirena or Depo-Provera, some spot constantly for months.... Have you used other progesterone only bc forms before? like the mini-pill or depo-provera? You could switch to Paraguard to elimanate the hormonal interference.


----------



## waylonsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

yes...still nursing. Dr told me that 15% of women that have a mirena don't have periods. I think that I am going to have it removed....use condoms until I have a regular cycle...then start charting. Will see...I just don't like how it is making me feel...and I know its weird...but I think I ready to have my cycle back...its been about 3 years...and I think we are going to we want to start TTC#2 in the next year.


----------



## waylonsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

So...I am starting to get a little worried now...still cramping...and now my nipples are extremely sensitive...ds is still nursing and it is not that comfortable right now. I remember when I was preggos with ds my breast were sore...not sure about sensitive nipples. Could I be pregnant???


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

check your strings and make sure the IUD is where it's supposed to be


----------



## waylonsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

strings are where they are suppose to be...cramping is not as bad as it was...but my nipples are still extremely sensitive. I doubt I'm pregnant...I really just want to get this IUD out of me and start feeling normal again...if that will ever happen.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

The Mirena works by releasing small amounts of pregnancy hormones into your uterus. The cramping is normal within the first several months after getting the Mirena and will go away in time. The slight pregnancy symptoms like breast tenderness, nausea, etc, are side effects of this method of birth control for some women.


----------



## waylonsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Well...I have had my mirena for 2 years now. But I just scheduled my Appointment to get it removed...and just got a copy of TCOYF. I am very excited.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

Have fun with that, TCOYF is great! I did fertility awareness and liked it alot, the problem is that dh and I have no self-discipline "in the moment" . . .







so we require a BC method which takes at least a small amount of forethought to return to a fertile state.


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

I've had my Mirena for about 2 1/2 years and recently have been crampy and just had 3 days of really bad nipple sensitivity. IUD is in place and I'm sure I'm not pregant.
Not for those reasons, but I'm getting mine out in a couple weeks and we'll be charting until we are ready to TTC next summer.


----------

